# Pokemon Moon CIA



## GhostLatte (Mar 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Download Link



https://mega.nz/#!5Y5GHYBb!gq4xbnF-JTWwYuGI4Ys17pD2OAuOBY1EHqwtv1i4bHA





Spoiler: Screenshot












Spoiler: Video Showcase








And as always, ENJOY™!


----------



## Touko White (Mar 20, 2016)

Why not make the big white van a CIA?
Just make sure it's completely stripped down from the real one.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 20, 2016)

I was expecting Moonman. :^)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 20, 2016)

I was expecting to be mooned.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 1, 2016)

This is relevant.


----------



## fokouethan (May 25, 2016)

real?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Ayyeee a GlitchXCity fan


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 26, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Why not make the big white van a CIA?
> Just make sure it's completely stripped down from the real one.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


>



I really like this guys music not even trolling it is great. Moonman steals the day.


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 26, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I really like this guys music not even trolling it is great. Moonman steals the day.


THATS true and i just realised i quoted the wrong person originally.


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Jul 23, 2016)

Could you make a qr code for this?
Like, for FBI?


----------



## Ray2R (Oct 2, 2016)

fokouethan said:


> real?


Ofc it's not real.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 3, 2016)

just wait 2 weeks before the release date at least before expecting the cia i don't think they have even shipped the games yet


----------



## DarkKnightPT (Oct 10, 2016)

it runs on citra 3ds xD


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Nov 6, 2016)

Its almost true release date.


----------



## cheuble (Nov 6, 2016)

Normally, the sun version is supposed to be rickroll version, and the moon one is John Cena's theme


----------



## hollablack2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Can you share your theme?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## migles (Nov 7, 2016)

nevermind i am just being a little slow today....

#freemargen47


----------



## xKaii (Nov 8, 2016)

Pokémon Moon GOTY Edition


----------



## richardparker (Nov 14, 2016)

There has to be someone qho actually fell for it. . .


----------

